# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  отсутствие диакритики в шлоках

## Bhishma das

Вероятно, Русская Редакция BBT (ББТ) решила убрать диакритику в шлоках по собственной инициативе.

Или этому имеется какое-то философское обоснование?  :smilies: 

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

А какие книги Вы имеете в виду? Насколько мне известно, диакритика в шлоках никуда не делась и в новейших изданиях. Могут быть исключения - кулинарные книги или "популярные" книги типа "Махабхараты", но в книгах Прабхупады шлоки остаются в прежнем виде. Или я что-то пропустил?

----------

